# Travel Destinations > South America >  Any suggestions for travel Buenos Aires - Cusco?

## Travel4

Hi,

I have been looking for ideas for economical ways to travel from BA to Cusco and hope someone here can help me.  The alternatives are so many I really cannot narrow the choice down to a manageable few!  

I will be travelling with 3 others (2 married couples) and will be finishing a cruise in BA on 28th March 2010.  We will have approximately 2 weeks before we have to leave Santiago for the return to Australia.  We plan to do the Inca Trail before we leave.


We are older than the average backpackers (50 - 60yo) but have travelled extensively in Europe and Canada and enjoy hostelling.

I had thought of stopping in La Paz and Cusco for a couple of days each to acclimatise to the altitude, but beyond that I have no real plans.  We are keen to settle an itinerary soon so that we can book the trail and flights.

Our budget is not unlimited so economy is paramount, but without unlimited time available we have to choose reliable forms of transport etc!  We are open to the idea of buses and trains where available, prefering to see the area than flying over it!

Can someone suggest a few ideas please?

Thanks,

Roger

----------


## GFI

Buenos Aires is the top tourist selection for visiting in Argentina. The city has wide avenues, mansions, extensive green spaces, hundreds of sculptures and a large quantity of churches as well. I’d definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this beautiful place once in life.

----------


## Fredericvogler

If you frequently visit a country with a high risk of terrorism, expect that your brother will be higher. Many policies around the world will give you a discount if you do not need to cover the United States of America or Japan - countries that have very high medical costs and potentially high legal costs as well.

----------


## TravelBug

i hope you enjoyed your trip! I can't wait to find  trips at groupon.co.za soon. Easter is around the corner!

----------


## travelagent

yeah i have been to Argentina and i think Buenos Aires is the best tourist selection for visiting in Argentina in summers. They provide you all kinds of facilities.  :Wink: 
Hope you enjoy it too travel bug  :Smile:

----------


## Marry

Buenos Aires is pretty good and beautiful city I visited there couple of times especially with friends. In this city you will find wide avenues, mansions, extensive green spaces, hundreds of sculptures and a large quantity of churches as well.

----------

